
SQL 3d engine (interactive preview) - mbostock
https://beta.observablehq.com/@pallada-92/sql-3d-engine
======
pallada92
Hi, Mike!

I also made the same for Excel:
[https://beta.observablehq.com/@pallada-92/excel-3d-engine-
em...](https://beta.observablehq.com/@pallada-92/excel-3d-engine-emulator).

There are two explanation articles in Russian:
[https://habr.com/post/435390/](https://habr.com/post/435390/) (SQL),
[https://habr.com/post/353422/](https://habr.com/post/353422/) (Excel)

